# Terrorism and Basketball



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=17&id=490 

I hope that the Euroleague Final Four won't be played in Tel Aviv, it could be a big tragedy with the recent events...


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Totally agree that Tel Aviv now is not safe place for competitions. But you know jews-it will be not easy to take away final four ( or or anything else) from them.After pamesa refused to go to Israel, probably they they by ejected from Euroleague, and FIBA with ULEB will start another war....Jews are making mess everywhere they are


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

And when they will play the final?? In Barcelona?? 

I dont think that Barça can qualify to F4. I think it wouldnt be a good deal for the uleb if the local team dont play


----------



## bigblack (Mar 25, 2004)

> ....Jews are making mess everywhere they are


 

No words for this.

of course, Tel Aviv is now not a safe place, but which place is safe today. After Ìstanbul and Madrid you should know that.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

that jews comment was a bit racist, but

any European city is safer than Israel, which even isn't European!!!! I don't know why they play Euroleague... and since their goverments wants war against Palestinians they should be banned as Yugoslavian teams were banned in the 90's by FIBA...

In Madrid and Istanbul there were terrorist attacks, but probably there won't be more attacks on those cities in... 10 or 20 years, who knows, but in Israel there are weekly or even daily attacks...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Maybe a true neutral city like Berlin. With last years being in the West and next year's i believe is in Russia why not the middle of a continent where the team was so bad they didn't make 16.

Or how about the US so we can see some games live and in person specifically how about St. Louis please send the the final four to us in STL. Please...............


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Maybe a true neutral city like Berlin. With last years being in the West and next year's i believe is in Russia why not the middle of a continent where the team was so bad they didn't make 16.
> 
> Or how about the US so we can see some games live and in person specifically how about St. Louis please send the the final four to us in STL. Please...............


The problem with 'neutral' cities is the crowd. The Final Four wouldn't be a big event in some places... in the last Final Four in Barcelona there were 17000 ppl at Palau Sant Jordi, in Tel Aviv the Nokia Arena would have also a giant attendance, but I'm not sure about Berlin, or these kind of cities, also if their team doesn't play the Final Four.

It'd be interesting to see a F4 out of Europe but NOBODY would go....


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Look what Maccabi fans think of Pamesa...





http://pamesavalencia.metropoliglob...name=Foros&file=viewtopic&topic=3249&forum=8  http://www.pamesabasket.com/foro/forum_posts.asp?TID=2552&PN=2 http://www.pamesabasket.com/foro/forum_posts.asp?TID=2555&PN=1


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I was just trying to think of a way where it would be safe for travel for teams, and to not allow a team to host when it shouldn't have been them hosting the final four.

What was the decision on Pamesa? Did there refusal to travel cost them a chance at the final four?


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Totally agree that Tel Aviv now is not safe place for competitions. But you know jews-it will be not easy to take away final four ( or or anything else) from them.After pamesa refused to go to Israel, probably they they by ejected from Euroleague, and FIBA with ULEB will start another war....Jews are making mess everywhere they are


Get off this board!!! There's absolutely no need for racist slander like that!:no:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Jews are making mess everywhere they are


Excuse me, but would you care to remind me how WE are making a "mess" everywhere we go? How is stratigically killing a known terrorist leader making a mess while the Palestinians ruthlessly kill hundreds of Israelies and fellow Palestinians. 

Could the Mods please have a word with this poster and make sure these comments dont happen again.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Palestinians are not terrorists-they are freedom fighters,and Jews occupied their territory,only in USA mostly jewish owned media shows them like terrorist country, Israel is much more terrorist country than Palestina,but this is not politic board, so lets talk about basketball.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Palestinians are not terrorists-they are freedom fighters,and Jews occupied their territory,only in USA mostly jewish owned media shows them like terrorist country, Israel is much more terrorist country than Palestina,but this is not politic board, so lets talk about basketball.


Both are in wrong


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> this is not politic board, so lets talk about basketball.


Earth to Mr. Ignorance!! Your racist post started the political debate


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

GO ZALGIRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Totally agree that Tel Aviv now is not safe place for competitions. But you know jews-it will be not easy to take away final four ( or or anything else) from them.After pamesa refused to go to Israel, probably they they by ejected from Euroleague, and FIBA with ULEB will start another war....Jews are making mess everywhere they are


What a jerk... you're an obvious racist. I thought there was just one comment of you. I wonder how you wasn't kicked out already... I'll def ask that tommorow.

If Pamesa would have done it to any other group it would still be punished!! B/c she had to come play, and she didn't. You don't come and play wherever where you want, even though they had their reason. And you would have liked to take stuff fout of jews rright? Would feel pretty comfortable than in Europe in the 30-40. YOU DARK MORON!!!:sour: :sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> that jews comment was a bit racist, but
> 
> any European city is safer than Israel, which even isn't European!!!! I don't know why they play Euroleague... and since their goverments wants war against Palestinians they should be banned as Yugoslavian teams were banned in the 90's by FIBA...
> ...


After spending time clearing to you stuff in another thread I'm very dispaoointed that I did this with another forighner that presumes that he ud the situaiton here, probably from watching the news one a month!!!!!!!! G-d I hate this phnomemon.
Go the freeging library and learn something, if you're really intrested in this. If not shut the hell up! You dont' have to, just for decency. Israeli goverments wants war agains Palesitnians??
The Israelis offered the Plaesitnians a state and everyting they can get out of us, and in response Arafat unleashe this round of violence!!! But who wnats to talk about politics now??
You ignorant moron.. you ppl should be banned... for the nerve to speak on what you don't understand, if not for your history with the Basks and the Jews (I don't know much about the baks, but I let myself speak as you did.... and even though the Jews thing is irrelevant anymore, so are your comments). I'm really happy that Valenica stepped down a league, did I say that already?


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Look what Maccabi fans think of Pamesa...
> 
> 
> ...


You hypocrite brat - *one* Maccabi fan= Macabbi fans?

The Pamesa fan there, or whoever it is, who answered him makes a much worse impression in my opinion!


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> I was just trying to think of a way where it would be safe for travel for teams, and to not allow a team to host when it shouldn't have been them hosting the final four.
> 
> What was the decision on Pamesa? Did there refusal to travel cost them a chance at the final four?


"When it shouldn't have been them?"

Why the hell not?! You can say that it's not really safe in Aviv or stuff like that (I feel very safe there, but I don't want to break ppl illusions here) But *shouldn't*? It was determined about a year or two before, and Tel Aviv is considered the capital of Euro basketball now, with the greatest Bb atmosphere...... So if any team should have is the 4th time Euro champion Macabbi Tel Aviv!

And man, it didn't cost nothing. They wouldn't have had a chance anyway  Maccabi had beat them in 14 margin in their court in Valencia was ready to that in their own court, when Pamesa chickened out. They even got a league down now... :laugh:


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Palestinians are not terrorists-they are freedom fighters,and Jews occupied their territory,only in USA mostly jewish owned media shows them like terrorist country, Israel is much more terrorist country than Palestina,but this is not politic board, so lets talk about basketball.


Just wnat to say, according to this guy freedom fighters= people who blow up men women and children indiscrimintely, on their daily routine. 

I may be wrong , but this person must be from an Arab origin... I hear comments like these mainly form them. Or a neo nazi.

Btw, there's no country as "palesinta", there might be in the future, but there was no *country* by that name, ever, and I dare you to prove differently!


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see, that what hate does. Or I'd like to think so. With all you ppl (well, some bigots here) cheering groups for the wrong reaons, along with many other factors, lady luck was with us on that generally bad game we gave. So now we're the champs and you can eat your hat, or something. :nah: Thank you Derrick Sharp and Gur Shelef (oh, and the Zalgiris players for doing all the wrong stuff in the crucial seconds), you are my models!! And it was neat to meet you!!! 

I  Maccabi! 

:twave:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

We talk basketball here, and nobody here is an Arab or a Nazi. Come on, I'm a Barcelona fan, and some people don't like my team, many even hate Barça, but I don't search for boards for calling those people nazis or anything...


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> We talk basketball here, and nobody here is an Arab or a Nazi. Come on, I'm a Barcelona fan, and some people don't like my team, many even hate Barça, but I don't search for boards for calling those people nazis or anything...


First, what's wrong in being an Arab? 

Second, you *know* this guy that you can say that? I don't give a **** about him, I was just wondering, but it does'nt important for me to know. I dont' search for boards for that, I'm not that bored. I came to read BB comment,s and UNFORTUNATELY I read many comments that are about other stuff, unpleasant ones, but on which I have to say my opinion. That's me. :| And from the comments of you I read, you don't only talk about basketball but get into politics which you don't understand and about slamming Macabbi fans.

Third, that guy is UNDOUDETLY an anti semite (judeophobic) and probably anti american.. and he might be a racist in general. And other ppl said that too.

I don't see a need to hate any group, why *hate* (I dislike groups, but I don't hate them... well, maybe Hapoel a little )? But ppl do, they're entitled to it. But if they say they do and give idiot reaosns (a few fans of that group, nationality, race..), it's natural to have comments on it. That's all. Too bad then that instead of being entertained and facinated by discussions of my favorite sport I read all of these ugly comments.


----------

